

Why Mongrel is a Slumdog (and Passenger Rocks) - RobbieStats
http://statsheet.com/blog/passenger-nginx-much-better-than-mongrel-at-least-for-statsheet

======
RobbieStats
Anyone seen Passenger leaking memory?

~~~
Bjoern
You mean if Passenger runs with the Ruby Enterprise Edition?

Passenger leak(ed) memory <2.2.4.

<http://blog.phusion.nl/>

"Along with revamping the Apache module’s I/O routines, we accidentally
introduced a memory leak. It leaks about 8 KB of memory per request. Our
apologies for this."

